# OS not reachable from LAN only DMZ



## juslaxnern (Sep 26, 2013)

Gooood Morning,

I have a webserver running OpenBSD 5.0 with Apache and has been running smooth since built.  Well its time to upgrade the hardware and everything was configured appropriately.  The issue is:

The original server is accessible from the Outside to DMZ network (NAT rules in place) and also internally ( inside to DMZ ).  I swapped out the server (same IP addresses), cleared ARP on the ASA and the server is only accessible from the Outside network.  The server is completely blocking all requests internally.  

I have determined it is not an ASA issue because the same  IP's are in place and once I clear arp, the server responds correctly from the outside. Packet tracer also shows the traffic being permitted. It is very bizarre.  My only thoughts were the PF config but I tried disabling that to no effect. 

Things that changed:

Upgraded to OpenBSD 5.3 x64
New Physical Server
Apache 1.9.3

Fire away with thoughts!

Thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 26, 2013)

This is not an OpenBSD forum. Please try daemonforums.org. Closed.


----------

